# Dyno



## outlaw2006 (Oct 11, 2012)

ok i did a run on a dynomite in my 06 A4 gto the numbers seemed really low to me with the mods done i currently have the following done

mild cam
AEM CAI
American racing lt headers
a stall
Corsa Exhaust 
the car also been tuned

the result ended up being only 335 rwhp this seem really low to anyone else? the runs where done in 3rd gear flooring the peddle at 3500 rpms and i have the stock gears btw. should i have done another gear r what u guys think?


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Right gear for an auto. Don't put a lot into a dyno "number" If you do further mods you have a baseline to compare it to. How fast the car is is the true test of power. Take her to the track and do a few runs and see what you trap. You should have low teens and low 12s at the least


----------



## outlaw2006 (Oct 11, 2012)

svede1212 said:


> Right gear for an auto. Don't put a lot into a dyno "number" If you do further mods you have a baseline to compare it to. How fast the car is is the true test of power. Take her to the track and do a few runs and see what you trap. You should have low teens and low 12s at the least


true i was just hopping for a larger base i guess lol anyways no official ets yet but i did use a g-tech pro which rec a 1/4 time of 12.1 at 130mph had a a bunch of wheel spin and also did the 8 pole run which is very close to a 1/4 and it was a 12.s with a stop watch and a sketchy phone app not sure how accurate any off those r but i am figuring there real close. all these was with an extra person in the car as well no weight reduction.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

I believe the ET but the MPH is way, way high. Should be fun to drive and faster than 99% of the cars on the road and that's what's important.


----------

